# Another huge red snapper



## Rocketvet (Apr 5, 2010)

I had a similar experience as Jason. Chasing Kings for the tournament. Thought I had the record king on the line when she made the first run. Appears to be no shortage of them!


----------



## Bduv (Nov 20, 2007)

Thats a MONSTER Randall. I wish I had come over to take a close up look.

I believe you said it was 32"

Great fish. Too bad they're endangered.

Bryan


----------



## jasonh1903 (Aug 6, 2010)

NICE!!! That's a giant! I thought mine was a king at first as well. Maybe we'll get lucky and get some like this in a few weeks.


----------



## Catchinem (Dec 19, 2008)

WOW! That is a beautiful fish. Congrats!


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

Incredible catch, Randall!


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Biggest I've seen taken from a kayak if it's 32", that is fantastic!!!


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

nice catch randall!


----------



## dpenzone (Mar 9, 2011)

Congrats! Nice catch!


----------

